

The rare woman tech start-up founder - webwatch
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/04/30/the-rare-woman-tech-start-up-founder/

======
julieb2
Another benefit of being a woman in tech? People always underestimate me.
This, in my opinion, is one of the best things about being a woman in
business. Nothing is more fun than watching someone change their opinion about
you right in front of your eyes. This happens to me all the time.

------
lyime
I think you have brought up an important point. More bloggers need to address
this issue. People keep discussing about balance in startup, startup life,
aspects of startup (tech, pr, marketing) etc.. Though people fail to think
about the issue of having a balance in the industry. Women obviously an
important part of the startup ecosystem. I fail to believe that in this are we
have come to a saturation point. I think women need to take initiative and and
make the leap. I would personally like to see more women founders. The reason
I am passionate about this topic is because of my girlfriend. In the past few
years she has been really passionate about the tech scene and doing a startup.
She currently works for Fotoflexer.com and loves it.

